# Tony's wayward family



## Don Ratcliff (Mar 11, 2021)

@Tony Driving to work this morning I came upon your lost family. Please recall your relatives ASAP, they looked as confused as Dorthy when she woke in Oz.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 11, 2021)

I would like to know how in the heck they got lost! Chuck


----------



## Mike Hill (Mar 11, 2021)

How do you get lost on an island?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Mar 11, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Tony (Mar 11, 2021)

They have one of those amphibious cars like LBJ had.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Mar 11, 2021)

Tony said:


> They have one of those amphibious cars like LBJ had.
> 
> View attachment 204965


I don't care how they got here, I just want to make sure it's not a trend.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Tony (Mar 11, 2021)

Don Ratcliff said:


> I don't care how they got here, I just want to make sure it's not a trend.


If y'all got some Texas blood down there yall be a bit less Stoopid

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Mar 11, 2021)

Tony said:


> If y'all got some Texas blood down there yall be a bit less Stoopid


So a guy from texas, who believes heart and soul that Texas is the greatest place to live is hanging his Hope's on a defector that moved to Hawaii as being the sharpest tool in the shed. Do I have that right?  

I guess if he was smart enough to move to paradise and left texas he or she (sorry @Barb ) could be fairly intelligent...

God bless Hawaii!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Tony (Mar 11, 2021)

Don Ratcliff said:


> So a guy from texas, who believes heart and soul that Texas is the greatest place to live is hanging his Hope's on a defector that moved to Hawaii as being the sharpest tool in the shed. Do I have that right?
> 
> I guess if he was smart enough to move to paradise and left texas he or she (sorry @Barb ) could be fairly intelligent...
> 
> God bless Hawaii!


I guess that's not as smart as moving from Hawaii to the mainland, shipping a container of wood there then moving back to Hawaii????

Reactions: Funny 4 | +Karma 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Mar 11, 2021)

Tony said:


> I guess that's not as smart as moving from Hawaii to the mainland, shipping a container of wood there then moving back to Hawaii????


That was all maya

Reactions: Agree 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Mar 13, 2021)

Don Ratcliff said:


> @Tony Driving to work this morning I came upon your lost family. Please recall your relatives ASAP, they looked as confused as Dorthy when she woke in Oz.
> 
> View attachment 204949


I swear them folks been doing some traveling! They droppedsone of their stuff in tennessee and I got proof!
Nobody here knew how to deal with texas time so they wound up donating this to a local charity.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Tony (Mar 13, 2021)

@Bean_counter

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 13, 2021)

2feathers Creative Making said:


> I swear them folks been doing some traveling! They droppedsone of their stuff in tennessee and I got proof!
> Nobody here knew how to deal with texas time so they wound up donating this to a local charity.
> 
> View attachment 205149



Well, they say it's always 5'oclock somewhere....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Mar 14, 2021)

2feathers Creative Making said:


> I swear them folks been doing some traveling! They droppedsone of their stuff in tennessee and I got proof!
> Nobody here knew how to deal with texas time so they wound up donating this to a local charity.
> 
> View attachment 205149


@Tony Do you laser engrave your cutting boards to pull almost $3.00 for them or do you not bother and sell for $1.25?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Bean_counter (Mar 14, 2021)

Tony said:


> I guess that's not as smart as moving from Hawaii to the mainland, shipping a container of wood there then moving back to Hawaii????


Touché


----------



## Bean_counter (Mar 14, 2021)

2feathers Creative Making said:


> I swear them folks been doing some traveling! They droppedsone of their stuff in tennessee and I got proof!
> Nobody here knew how to deal with texas time so they wound up donating this to a local charity.
> 
> View attachment 205149


I can’t believe that guy donated that to
Goodwill when I made it just for him. Pick it up and send her back home

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Mar 16, 2021)

Okay @Tony now your family members have started making TV commercials for local self storage facilities. You really need to have them come back to Texas and you thinking it would increase the average intelligence may have been more wishful thinking...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tony (Mar 16, 2021)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Okay @Tony now your family members have started making TV commercials for local self storage facilities. You really need to have them come back to Texas and you thinking it would increase the average intelligence may have been more wishful thinking...


C'mon Donny, you know you were singing right along with my uncle/cousin Joe Bob!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 16, 2021)

Tony said:


> C'mon Donny, you know you were singing right along with my uncle/cousin Joe Bob!


Who couldn't!! Pure awesomeness.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Mar 16, 2021)

Tony said:


> C'mon Donny, you know you were singing right along with my uncle/cousin Joe Bob!


Here is a picture of your entire family tree

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Tony (Mar 16, 2021)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Here is a picture of your entire family tree
> 
> View attachment 205357


That's one more branch than is necessary...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Mar 16, 2021)

Tony said:


> That's one more branch than is necessary...


If I posted the pic that visually represented your family "tree" @ripjack13 would immediately remove the image and have a sternly worded im sent over very quickly.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 16, 2021)

I'm thinking that's just his paternal side

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 17, 2021)

Wildthings said:


> I'm thinking that's just his paternal side


I don't have kids of my own, but my wife says I would have been a great dad. I don't know why...
Here, pull my finger.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

